
Facebook removes feature that let ads reach 'Jew haters' - markwaldron
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-advertising/facebook-removes-feature-that-let-ads-reach-jew-haters-idUSKCN1BP365
======
ars
Dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15252124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15252124)

